

All the hacks from HackNY Spring 2012 Hackathon - tomatohs
http://hackerleague.org/hackathons/spring-2012-hackny-student-hackathon/hacks

======
DTrejo
It is very saddening for me that frequently the winning hacks go offline after
the hackathon.

In this case, Cloudspeaker.

~~~
CZ-18
I saw the video of their presentation, and couldn't believe it won. It seemed
really simple

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Sometimes the simplest hacks are the best ones.

~~~
mike-bartnett
And we don't really know what they had to do to make it work. The <audio> api
is not known for its robustness and accuracy.

Our hack from October was really simple (two small python modules), but we
spent all day compiling midi libraries to use with python. That was definitely
not easy work.

